# Easter Fun



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I went with a friend to take her 2 Vizslas to an Easter Bone Hunt; Oquirrh was left at home, as we could only handle one dog per person. I took the younger pup, Seeker, and she was awesome at the egg hunt. Afterwards, we tried to get a picture with the Easter bunny... Seeker didn't know what to think of him.  Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Happy Easter to you as well!

Easter bone hunt... rabbit bone?...S'mores!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

datacan said:


> Easter bone hunt... rabbit bone?...S'mores!


No, we weren't hunting S'mores or any other rabbit. ;D Bones equaled biscuits for this hunt.


----------

